# deca dick



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 23, 2006)

how come in the US theres the big fear of gettin "deca dick" if u dont run test alongside it in your cycle?
I personally know quite a few ppl (i live in england) who have just ran deca alone or with dbol or winny and got great gains,kept most of it,had no real sides and not one of them has sufferd the dreaded deca dick.


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 23, 2006)

2 decca dicks ,,i new u couldnt be that stupid with only one dick


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 23, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> how come in the US theres the big fear of gettin "deca dick" if u dont run test alongside it in your cycle?
> I personally know quite a few ppl (i live in england) who have just ran deca alone or with dbol or winny and got great gains,kept most of it,had no real sides and not one of them has sufferd the dreaded deca dick.


I know a lot of people in the UK that go fishing and fear Moby Dick.


----------



## 19-chief (Jul 23, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I know a lot of people in the UK that go fishing and fear Moby Dick.


TOM, you haven't been making much sense lately... are you on any hallucinagens? [sp?]


			
				Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> how come in the US theres the big fear of gettin "deca dick" if u dont run test alongside it in your cycle?
> I personally know quite a few ppl (i live in england) who have just ran deca alone or with dbol or winny and got great gains,kept most of it,had no real sides and not one of them has sufferd the dreaded deca dick.


that's not true... i lurk on plenty of forums and opinions seems to vary from one community to the next. you just have to realize that if you choose to do so, you might not get a lot of input/support from this board. 
but you must admit that it makes sense... if you provide and exogenous hormone to your system and it is not test, you will be without natty test until htpa suppression stops... and that might leave you feeling a little "down."


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 23, 2006)

Some people don't have as much of a problem with ED from nandrolone, but not having testosterone in your system is simply no fun.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 24, 2006)

19-chief said:
			
		

> TOM, you haven't been making much sense lately... are you on any hallucinagens? [sp?]."


Damn your taking away all my fun I'm having. Ok you want an answer.  High levels of progestogenic steroids (DECA) can kill sex drive in males. To combat this add the missing component which is Testosterone.


----------



## 13fingers (Jul 25, 2006)

I believe running Test with Deca is a must. Sure you may not get Deca Dick, but why take the chance?


----------



## jasone (Jul 25, 2006)

Why take a chance?  Well, your hair might fall out.  That will certanly kill your get laid chances baldies.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 25, 2006)

jasone said:
			
		

> Why take a chance? Well, your hair might fall out. That will certanly kill your get laid chances baldies.


Well I have been shaving my head for 27 yrs. So if it all fell out, that would save me on razors. But no such luck.


----------



## 13fingers (Jul 25, 2006)

jasone said:
			
		

> Why take a chance?  Well, your hair might fall out.  That will certanly kill your get laid chances baldies.




I place my dick on a bigger pedestal than my hair bro.... 

You can always find an ugly


----------



## The big guy (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been running Deca with a-50 and D-bol, and other AS, without running test with it and no problems at all back in the day that was common practice..


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 26, 2006)

The big guy said:
			
		

> I've been running Deca with a-50 and D-bol, and other AS, without running test with it and no problems at all back in the day that was common practice..


What's up big E. I can verify this guy has plenty of hair. I have met him.


----------



## The big guy (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Pt what going on, yea never got Deca dick either and ran at 600 to 800mgs with no Test, Just D-bol, A-50.


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 27, 2006)

The big guy said:
			
		

> Hey Pt what going on, yea never got Deca dick either and ran at 600 to 800mgs with no Test, Just D-bol, A-50.



What kind of gains did you make with that^?


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> how come in the US theres the big fear of gettin "deca dick" if u dont run test alongside it in your cycle?
> I personally know quite a few ppl (i live in england) who have just ran deca alone or with dbol or winny and got great gains,kept most of it,had no real sides and not one of them has sufferd the dreaded deca dick.


Go eat some fish and chips with a warm beer.


----------



## The big guy (Jul 28, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> What kind of gains did you make with that^?


Very nice gains, I always responded well to Deca, thats why I always liked it over EQ, and the A-50 I love'em and they love me..lol..like D-bol to but the A-50's better and the gains are great, joints feel good from the Deca as your putting size on fast and helping with the stress on the joints, because you put mass on pretty quick with the A-50


----------



## The big guy (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a cycle I like,
week 1-12, A-50 100mgs 2 on and 2 off, sometimes go as high as 200mgs
week 1-6 Test cyp or E 750mgs to 1000
week 6-12 Deca 600 mgs maybe 800
The 2 day on 2 day off give the live a little break and I take it in one dose which I think also gives it a break instead of multiple doses during the day and maybe a better peak in one dose.,.


----------



## infidel43 (Mar 24, 2011)

i need some advice.. i have test 300 and deca 300 i started the cycle 2 weeks ago.. test 500mg/wk deca 300mg/wk for 10 weeks..is this good enough and how common is deca dick.. this is my first cycle.. should i drop the deca.. i do not want deca dick


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 24, 2011)

infidel43 said:


> i need some advice.. i have test 300 and deca 300 i started the cycle 2 weeks ago.. test 500mg/wk deca 300mg/wk for 10 weeks..is this good enough and how common is deca dick.. this is my first cycle.. should i drop the deca.. i do not want deca dick



This is what i'm doing (longer cycle) and no zero signs of the feared "deca dick", more like "horny dick"


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> This is what i'm doing (longer cycle) and no zero signs of the feared "deca dick", more like "horny dick"




ya i never have had problems running deca and test at the same dose..heh
different strokes for different folks


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 25, 2011)

Why don't you start your own thread instead of posting on a thread that is nearly 5 years old.  Don't make people read all these old posts.


----------

